# Met a fellow member today ... LonesomeDoveRanch



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Today Kandyce (LonesomeDoveRanch) came to the farm to take a peak at the goaties. It was so nice to meet her, her sister, her mother, and also her father. I am super excited for mid February to come so that they can add an SLR doeling to their home


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww that was a nice treat...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats really cool to meet someone from here and to know where your babies are going , and that they will be loved 
And you can see them grow as well since we expect pictures to be posted here , lololol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Woohoo! One of these days I'll escape my children and come visit you and Sunni in TX ;-)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is awesome to be able to meet Goat Spot members!!
Sounds like you had a good visit too!
Since TGS started, I've met Stacey, Ashley,Dobe627, CapriGem, Dunfactor..... great getting to meet them all! dobe has my last Angel baby and my buck Crispy is from Dunfactor. I met Ashley, Stacey and CapriGem at the very first show I went to 2 years ago


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

We had a fun time hanging out with Mrs.Spacek and her goat's (Niobe, Trouble, Tanya & WitchCraft). We can't wait to go back with my grandma, aunt's and cousins to pick up our new family member.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww! You got to hold my Trouble!! Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh the pics are so cute!!!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Tanya & Trouble trying to figure out how to get to there mommy across the fence


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol looks like a 5 legged, 2 headed goat for a second!! Such pretty babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super neat~!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ahh - i didn't even know y'all took that pic. they have got soooo big even since these pics!!! And OH MY Witch has increased in "roundness" - lol! I shaved her udder after y'all left - WOW - so looking forward to her kidding.

Want to come up in 2 weeks when I have 4 girls kidding at once??? LOL


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the pens are coming along well. I'll come down after all the work is done!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

haha - its never done!!!! I have so many ideas that I would like to do ... but we will see!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Scared money don't make money.

Tell your husband to check out Pinterest so he can re-create those amazing ideas.

Lots of great stuff there I hear......

LOL.

Matt Pedroza Red Wing Mini's Rio Medina, TX www.redwingminis.com


----------

